# First Hidden Tang Bowie



## Foot Patrol (Nov 5, 2017)

Been a while since I posted a knife on WB. Thought I would present a knife with a lot of firsts for me. This is my first forged hidden tang with a mortised handle. I made the guard out of a small brass block and added brass spacers. The guard press fit was very good and I used JB weld to epoxy the guard, blade and handle in place. Handle is made from dyed box elder burl and hand sanded to 1500 grit and buffed with white rouge. While I am not in love with the handle color, the customer picked it out was a favorite color of theirs. Blade was forged from 1095 high carbon steel.

I learned a lot on this build and spent a far number of hours just thinking about the construction before committing at each step. I am starting to think about my next bowie and will stick with a natural wood, possible Desert Ironwood and either a stainless or wrought iron guard. If any of you have any wrought iron, I would be interested in either a trade or to buy it outright.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 5, 2017)

Scott - Very well done. Its a gorgeous knife. I really like the spacers in the guard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 5, 2017)

Very good looking Scott. The guard looks sharp ( knife pun I guess) and that boxelder isn't that bad- I kinda like it. He will always know it's his

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 9, 2017)

spot on...that is an awesome representation of your talent and congrats to the new owner! I love the overall flow of the knife and that box elder is super sweet and the brass spacing looks perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 9, 2017)

I like everything about this knife!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 9, 2017)

Superb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice spacers! Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 12, 2017)

That is awesome! One of the details I dig is the symmetry between the ricasso and the guard with spacers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

